# 22 super long



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Everyone
In November, I set up a 22 super long (36 by 12 by 12). The tank was one of Charles' custom tanks. 

The substrate is Tahitian moon sand (I think). The fish are furcatus and there are shrimp in the tank. 

This is what it looked like when it was freshly set up.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Here it is about 3 weeks later, before the first trim. My apologies for the view of the periodic table behind it. I still haven't found a 12 inch high by 36 wide piece of black background for it.

That giant bunch of floating green near the right side is a clump of anubias nano that I haven't separated and planted yet. I am probably going to put some of them into my 6 gallon Eheim, once I set it up.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

perfect size for so many projects. good score!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank. The plants are so thick you hardly even need a background.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, Storm and Tom. Yes, I really enjoy this tank because there is plenty of length for the fish to swim back and forth, compared to the Ebi.

The plants quickly took over the tank and I had to do a massive trimming, as well as rehome a lot of water lettuce. However, I will be able to transplant some of these plants into other tanks soon as I'm starting some new projects.

The week that I set this up, I also set up a 22 super long and a 55 gallon at my son's school. I put Eco Complete in the 22 and stocked it with plants, 5 marble crayfish and some endlers. That tank is the perfect size for the classroom and the inhabitants have all been doing well. However, the growth hasn't been as lush and that may be because the crayfish like salad. (My dwarf orange crayfish don't nibble on plants, though.) I don't have any photos of that tank.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice, Maureen. And your plants look so lush and healthy.

I had a 33 Long before (same foot print, just 4' long instead of 3), and I really liked it. These long and shallow tanks are excellent for shrimp. And cories. And...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Franck! I would love to have a 33 gallon (long), once I rehome a couple of other tanks. I'm trying to downsize to fewer tanks but more suitable to my interests.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Maureen, very nice tank indeed. First time to see the pics. It looks like a jungle in the making.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You know how much I like jungles, Stuart! It's the look I go for!


CRS Fan said:


> Maureen, very nice tank indeed. First time to see the pics. It looks like a jungle in the making.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicely done, Maureen - the tank really looks beautiful  Although I have to admit to cringing once I realized I was looking at the periodic table - bad flashbacks  !!!!

I'll say it again, that 22 gallon long footprint is just so perfect for so many applications. I love mine and can easily see doing a rack of them in the future.
Shelley


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I laughed out loud at your comment about the periodic table (probably woke up my sons, who apparently don't have school today after all). We have the periodic table on the wall just for fun. Really! But I might move it. With the tank, it kind of looks like a science classroom.

Yes, the 22 gallon super long is a fun tank to work with. It gives a lot of space for planting and for fish to swim, but it's a very small amount of water, really. I find that it requires far less in the way of bucket-swinging than my deeper tanks, and that's something that I appreciate a lot. I'm moving towards tanks that are easier to look after, and more flexible.



-N/A- said:


> Nicely done, Maureen - the tank really looks beautiful  Although I have to admit to cringing once I realized I was looking at the periodic table - bad flashbacks  !!!!
> 
> I'll say it again, that 22 gallon long footprint is just so perfect for so many applications. I love mine and can easily see doing a rack of them in the future.
> Shelley


----------

